# how to make an emergency "diaper"?



## mandalamama

this is going to sound weird, but if you have no diapers at all, and some kitchen towels and some baby receiving blankets, but no safety pins, how would you rig up a dipe in an emergency?

long story, my husband is finally out of my life, i called 911. that was 3 weeks ago. we are completely alone. the money has run out and he has no job so i can't get him for child support. his family refuses to help even a tiny bit. i don't really want to get into it, i'm just going insane tonight trying to get diapers for this baby! she has one sposie left tonight, nothing for overnight. i have plenty of kitchen towels, but no safety pins at all. i'm wondering if i used the bottoms that come with a baby dress, would it hold them on? and how to fold the towel so it doesn't just leak everywhere? help!!


----------



## kamilla626

Do you have masking tape? I think the "tushy pants" from dresses would work ok if you can tape the towels on - not to baby's skin, just to the towel itself - like a disposable diaper.

Do you know anyone who could loan you some cloth diapers?


----------



## ombra*luna

How about padding the center with a second towel, and then tying the corners into knots, then covering with the tushie pants - would that work?

I wish I could email youl some diaper pins....


----------



## QueenOfThePride

Maybe you could fold up the receiving blankets and put a snug fitting pair of shorts or pants over it. Maybe you could try maxi pads in her pants too. Here is a website showing cloth diaper folding. Tomorrow you should call your local WIC office and food pantry. They might be able to give you a pack of diapers for this emergency.

http://www.thediaperhyena.com/diaper_folding101.htm


----------



## AngelBee

I have wrapped and tied scrap fleece over a hand towel on Angelo before. Worked really well









Pmed you.


----------



## she

my dear ole mum, who's been stranded in the country backwoods with a babe in diapers on more than one occasion, swears by receiving blankets. I can see how kitchen towels would work well, too. How about using a plastic grocery bag (if you use them, that is) for a cover, poke some leg holes and just tie'm on.

I've seen plastic pants and safety pins at dollar stores, so if you can get out tomorrow and pick some up, you'll be ok for a while.


----------



## mandalamama

yeah i called WIC and several charities, left messages. weekend, holiday weekend, not sure anyone's open until Monday. i have masking tape, and tushie pants. i'm going to go take a look at the diaper folding site. thank you!!


----------



## AngelBee

You know.....a plastic trash bag will work for tonight.







I have tried that as well.


----------



## Unreal

what about using one of your t-shirts to hold the towels in place? more tying room and what not....
do you have a sewing machine or needles &thread?
you could rip a rag into strips and sew those on to the towel to make waist ties

I'd say look into the elimination communication hints and stuff- but that is a long term solution.
but...you could just lay her on towels to sleep...and change them when she goes.


----------



## AngelBee

I wish I was closer


----------



## miziki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unreal*
I'd say look into the elimination communication hints and stuff- but that is a long term solution.

*Definitely* second this suggestion. It's not hard to get started and in the long run will be a fantastic bonding experience AND huge diaper saver (and thus a big $$ saver, even if you use cloth, since you won't have to have to have as many dipes or wash diapers very frequently).

Here are 3 great, short blurbs on getting started w/ EC - you can do this starting ASAP and it will save you dipes, I promise:

Getting Started: The When and How of EC
http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/Articl...rtedBobrow.htm

Pottying Positions: http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/PottyingPositions.htm

Starting EC: http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/Articles/StartingEC.htm

Best of luck w/ this exciting life-change you're going through -- I can imagine it's definitely not easy, but you are so strong to be doing this (leaving DH, making a better life for you and your dc) and my thoughts are with you!!!


----------



## KnitterMama

I've used small towels before too ... once I even had to use a washcloth and







: duct tape







: . I wish I could solve this problem for you Mama.


----------



## minicooper

Hi there,

You posted on the FF yahoo group didn't you?

Where are you located... pm me.

I have some VERY old diapers that the elastic isn't very effective but the covers kinda serve the purpose...

pm me... let me know where you are exactly... I will wash them a few times for you and if you are close I can borrow the van tomorrow and drop them off to you.








there are quite a few and there are a couple of different kinds. They aren't in the greatest shape but they can definatley be used.


----------



## mandalamama

thank you all, i used a receiving blanket and that site to figure out how to fold it. it's kind of like origami! the babe has a few dresses that were too small so the tushy-cover fit nice and snug over the blanket. so far so good *crossing fingers* not sure it'll work during the day, but perhaps if i put her tight leggings over the whole thing?

a local mama just drove over with a bit of cash so i can get a small pack of sposies tomorrow. but i'm going to switch to cloth because sposies run out! i had put the babe on the Diaper Fairy list, the old one and the new one, and they never got to her. otherwise i would have started cloth a while ago.

i have maxipads in case she pees through the overnight dipe, i can use those as a liner, right? i forgot to put it in, but don't want to wake her. i have another blanket and tushy cover ready just in case. (i have 3 tushy covers total.)

thank you for all your advice and help! MDC mamas ROCK!!


----------



## SAHMinHawaii

I read your post about the emergency diapers..







Mama. Have you joined the mamas in need for the holidays? I am sure there will be ppl who can help. For now i can help by sending you some diapers. I have some pretty funky looking diapers..They still absorb..that is the important part! Anyway..im sure these will help, they are better than nothing. What size cover do you think you would need? what is your dd's weight?

your pm box was full.


----------



## Kari_mom

Just wanted to add that folded cotton socks make excellent doublers, to help those receiving blankets work harder.


----------



## granolamom

Have you thought about buying some Gerber rubber pants with the cash from your friend. You then would be able to use towels, recieving blankets, cut up flannel sheets, the body parts of old t-shirts for diapers. Inside out sweat shirts work great too.

Peace to you mama. I tried to pm you but your box was full. I emailed you, hope you receive it.


----------



## Unreal

you know...you can tell how many of us have been in a bind before--towels, washcloths, blankets, t-shirts, socks, plastic bags, tape....









Once we started using cloth diapers, it was amazing--all of a sudden just about any fabric could be used for diapering purposes.
Honestly I loved using the receiving blankets--they were so absorbant and soft

If you can, I would absolutely go buy some cheap covers with that diaper money--they will get you through a lot more diaper changes than disposables.
And your dd is getting older now--she'll have more and more time you can let her go diaper-free.









There are lots of mamas here who can help you go the diaper-free route, if you'd like--just post over in elimination communication

















I hope things let up some soon...it is so frustrating (to say the least) not having money for the essentials


----------



## Yooper

Once you get a chance to go out try looking in second hand places for flannel sheet sets. I got a few for $0.50 a set that I am going to sew into fitteds. But you would not even have to sew them, just cut them into large squares with pinking shears and fold them up like the recieving blanket plan. Then get a pack of Gerber plastic pants and some pins and you would be set indefinately. Good luck!


----------



## BensMom

I have some old, tattered dipes that I can send you as well. PM me. I was going through my old ones preparing for the new baby and set aside a bunch that are prety raggedy but should work fine. They are Med/Larges from when DS was a toddler. Some fitteds, some AIOs.


----------



## Wabi Sabi

Hi there from another October mama...I didn't realize who you are until now- I like your new screen name!









You've already been given some great tips and pointers on diapering on the cheap, but just wanted to share this website with you. They have step by step directions for making your own diapers out of old sweatshirts, t-shirts, flannel sheets, etc. They also have directions for making diaper covers from old wool sweaters.

http://fernandfaerie.com/frugaldiapering.html

I can't remember whether or not you've ever mentioned having a sewing machine, but I do know that you are definately one artsy-crafty mama so I'm sure you could manage to whip up an entire stash of diapers!

I'm sorry to hear that you're going through such a rough spot with DH. I hope that things let up for you soon and that you're able to find some peace.







s


----------



## PikkuMyy

Another suggestion to make sure to join the Holiday Helpers thread as a mother in need.


----------



## mandalamama

thank you for all the advice! i already joined the MINs. some local mamas are bringing a few dipes and covers over tomorrow, i think. the receiving blanket and tushy cover worked great for overnight, not so great for a loose poop. how in the heck do you get a poop stain out of a flannel blanket, much less a dipe, without bleach? *scrubbing like crazy here*

oh i do have a sewing machine but it's broken, still trying to figure out what's wrong with it, if it's just dusty, and get it working again. sucks that it broke, i had a stack of things to sew!


----------



## Sherry

i am pm-ing you...i have some roos you can have, and i can make you some inserts for them...so check your inbox.


----------



## mollyeilis

"i have maxipads in case she pees through the overnight dipe, i can use those as a liner, right? "

I don't see why not. But I'd put something between her bits and the pad, as sometime those pads can really pull the moisture from the skin! Ouch!

Good luck in your huge life change. I was once the child (though older) in a similar situation, and my mom later served as sort of an underground railroad for women in similar straits, so my heart definitely goes out to you! Hugs!


----------



## Rachel Flores

Here is annother site with some great frugal/ emergency diapering tips http://www.borntolove.com/frugal-diapering.html and you might want to look into http://www.miraclediapers.com/default.php they offer cloth diapers for low income families for the price of shipping. HTH


----------



## justmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mandalamama*
how in the heck do you get a poop stain out of a flannel blanket, much less a dipe, without bleach? *scrubbing like crazy here*!


Wash it and hang it wet in the sun and the sun will bleach out the stain for you!
I'm glad that worked overnight for you and I truly hope you get the diapers you need for your daughter!
I did want to say though, I dont' know your situation but it sounds like you were in a bad place with that marriage. I'm glad you got out and you and your baby are safe. A marriage is a hard thing to leave, believe me! I know the hard decisions and that it seems impossible to make everything fall into place. I wish you and your daughter a safe and happy future. Sounds like you've already experienced some of the better parts of MDC here!

Meg


----------



## miziki

Quote:

Originally Posted by mandalamama
_how in the heck do you get a poop stain out of a flannel blanket, much less a dipe, without bleach? *scrubbing like crazy here*!_
After this post, I promise to not mention in this thread anymore about how EC could be so useful for you - it's just that there *is* an alternative to spending so much effort, money, & time on traditional diapering, though it's not often offered or talked about so wanted to make sure EC was at least presented as a viable, cost-effective alternative here.









Reading these posts is kind of like watching a mama worrying about formula (how to get it, how much she needs to keep on hand, how to continue to afford it) when no one has told her how awesome, free, and easy breastfeeding becomes. (And NO, I am *not* saying that if you diaper it's like feeding formula, so don't even go there - I'm NOT suggesting guilt or ANYTHING of the sort, and most ECers use some sort of diaper/butt covering as a backup anyway, so please no flames on this.)

About getting "poop stains out" and "scrubbing like crazy." One of the _*many*_ advantages of EC is that you find yourself NOT scrubbing out poop stains (it's really rare) after you've learned your dd's poop signals!!!









For most parents, dc's poop signals are really easy to recognize (grunting, red face, hiding, bearing down, farting, and often within an hour of a meal, etc.) --> if you see any of this, just help your dd make it to the potty & read a little board book together... which is WAY more easy & fun than pooping into a diaper (where you end up having to wipe poop out of toddler crevices AND then the diaper too).

I know this is my 2nd suggestion to give EC a try (and I promise not to bug you about it again), but have you considered:

* with the time spent on looking to acquire diapers, clean diapers, etc -- and with limited funds -- EC is a *big* money saver and actually, time saver as well

* you can still use diapers or simple cotton training pants as backups, but you won't need as many of them

* instead of spending time "scrubbing like crazy" to get poop stains out of blankets and dipes, spending $$ laundering, you can spend time and $$ on other things besides worrying about where to get dipes, how to get them clean, spending $$ on electricity/detergent/water/laudromat

The time/investment it'd take for you to learn your dd's elimination signals (which you'd have to do for conventional potty training in 9-12 mos from now anyway), and these signals quickly become very second nature for you to recognize (meaning, you don't have to be hyper-focused on this forever, just like w/ how nursing became easy after a few weeks), will pay off for BOTH of you in many, many ways - I promise!









It really can't hurt to give EC a try - you can always quit if you or dd don't enjoy it. In case you decide to give it a go, I saw in your sig that dd is a toddler - here's some support on starting EC w/ an older baby:

MDC's Late Starters Support Thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=367104

Late Starters EC Yahoo!Group
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/IPTLateStarters/

Laurie Boucke's article "Starting with Babies 6 Months or Older"
http://www.white-boucke.com/reviews/latestarters.html

And I'm closing my mouth now about EC in this thread!









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Using diapers differently... Try EC!
Find a local group near you: www.diaperfreebaby.org


----------

